# V's look like deer in the woods!!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

So I was out with Whistler and two other dogs this morning (non Vs) and it really stunned me to realize that seeing him bounce around in the woods makes him look like small deer when he bounces over branches and fallen trees. I'm sure a near sighted hunter could easily mistake his vertical leaps and jumps for a small deer seeing as though their color is quite similar! The other dogs (labrador/golden mixes) did not exhibit the same running/jump/leaping patterns that ressembled Whistler or a deer's bouncing patterns! Thank heavens for the bright orange suits!!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

And also the color of the lab/golden mixes made them safer or stand out more than Whistler's.. Be safe out there and get some of that blinding orange!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

AT,

Bailey is easily "lost" in fields of dried grain much more so than other breeds. In thick woods it must be tough. Hunter orange vests would be a minimum investment.

A story about deer and the power of kindness: _*Went fishing and caught four deer*_

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/11/went-fishing-caught-four-deer.html

RBD


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh he's got his orange ... Sure hope everyone else has it also!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

RBD,

Great story! It's so amazing how 'we' all fit in this mad world we call earth! I will repost this to few friends


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

When kauzy and i bow hunt it gets a little tough at times. Before the shot, we both have to be in camo stealth mode. After the shot, when he's tracking, I have to make sure he's orange from head to toe. In the thick woods I easily lose sight of my dog after about 60 yards. Thank God he's smart, obedient and has good hearing


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Heavy frost this morning so PIKE & I went to a new farm 300ac with the owner 2 scout for some wild quail - blaze orange hat & coat - PIKE in his blaze skid vest - the farm is posted but we did find 2 tree stands & 3 coveys of quail - got 6 birds on the flush and left - we all left and will be back late 2 day to try and find more birds - the owner is having his help take down the blinds and put them out on the road - this is why it is so dangerous to be in the field during deer season -who ever put up the tree stands has no respect for the land owner & no respect for the game he has worked so hard to create a habitat they can thrive in !


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I hate poachers and trespassers. Before I hunted with a dog I had at least 1-2 elk per season poached as i was tracking its blood trail.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

on our driven shoots we have a "no ground game" policy, "with the exception of foxes", luckily us beaters and Ruby are out of gunshot range...phew!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Old thread here, but we need to purchase some bright orange hunting vests for our dogs to use when we go on hikes in the woods. We were out yesterday & saw hunters and were quite worried so we left. 

We just need something small but highly visible.

We are considering this but would love other suggestions.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/quspresave.html

I'm on the fence as to whether or not we should get a small or medium too. Our females waist is tiny but she's long. Our males waist is bigger but he's shorter. 

If you include your favorite brand, please tell me what size you bought & your dogs weight. It's crazy sizing V's for "clothing"!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

at 60# PIKE wears a Cabelas skid vest size medium - $40 but almost always on sale


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has a hurrta micro vest in bright pink when she is out in the field.This is Darcy modeling it for us..I cant yet figure out why she was on the dining table...I guess thats Vizslas for you.


----------



## mrrrosswife (May 11, 2013)

Ziggy has a Ruffwear Track Jacket (S/M; he is 58lbs)

http://www.ruffwear.com/Track-Jacket-High-Visibility-Coat?sc=2&category=8368


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm just guessing you were running the dog on public land.
It always a good idea to see what sections, and dates are open to hunters, and the type of hunting. Blaze orange is a good idea, but staying out of those sections is even better, if you don't intend to hunt. No way I would want to run my dog through someone's deer hunt. I would probably say a quick apology, and move along. 
We can all get along, and share the pubic lands, it just takes a little common courtesy.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Interestingly, we have been having the same discussion seeing our boy bouncing over the tall grass. Sometimes, I think during his jumps his tail starts looking like of a deer. So I suggested we were to avoid woods during the deer hunting season. We got our boy a couple of vests. However, some non-V owners during one of the field training days called our boy's orange vest "Sunday outfit". Oh well, better be safe than sorry.


----------

